# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Robot Pilot" (Emergency Landing), action drama romance film, William Beaudine, 1941, USA

## Airicist

"Robot Pilot" (Emergency Landing) on Wikipedia

"Robot Pilot" (Emergency Landing) on IMDb.com

----------


## Airicist

Robot Pilot (1941)

Published on Feb 7, 2015




> Emergency Landing (aka Robot Pilot) is a 1941 American aviation spy-fi romantic screwball comedy film directed by William Beaudine. The film stars Forrest Tucker in his second film and in his first leading role with co-stars Carol Hughes and Evelyn Brent. Emergency Landing features lots of mismatched stock footage of various types of aircraft.

----------

